

Ask HN: Content-based app builder framework - greenwoodcm

I recently received a request from a customer that wants to build an app with the following requirements:<p>1. cross-platform, if possible
2. basic page-based content presentation (like a flipbook or something, pretty much just static content and the ability to page through)
3. an admin portal (web-based or otherwise) that allows the customer to modify the static content that is presented in the app<p>I feel like this should be pretty easy to set the customer up with, but I&#x27;m not really sure where to start.  My initial thought was a hosted Wordpress-like app that just has some nice mobile-friendly UI features.  But a full WP system seems a bit heavy handed to me.  Any suggestions about frameworks or SaaS products that can get me off the ground running with this project?
======
squeezemylime
Jekyll? [http://jekyllrb.com/](http://jekyllrb.com/)

~~~
greenwoodcm
I have used Jekyll and like it, the only problem there is that the customer is
non-technical, so they really need a fairly simple interface to add or modify
content in the app. I was initially thinking a simple web interface with a
WYSIWYG editor. Perhaps Markdown is simple enough for them to grasp, and I can
just build something around it to simplify the process of pushing changes into
a Jekyll rebuild.

